# 2018 Dead & Breakfast Inn or Haunted Hotel



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi everyone, we are having a party on 10/27 with the Haunted Hotel theme. I have a wonderful sign painted by Kelloweener that says "Dead & Breakfast Inn" so, I will probably use that name. I decorated my living room in haunted hotel two years ago, and plan to expand on that theme. I'll be posting some of my stuff here, or you can check out my pinterest board https://www.pinterest.com/imthegoddess/haunted-hotel-theme/. It has lots of ideas/plans, and also includes some of my things I already have.
View attachment 548738
















































View attachment 548810
View attachment 548818


----------



## chocolatemice (May 2, 2014)

Is that a broom mounted to a roomba?? I _love_ it.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Yeah, I love hotel themes. Can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## amberjack (Aug 16, 2018)

Cant wait to see your ideas! We are doing this same thing on the same day, #greatminds

Your props to start are fantastic!

Are you planning on doing anything outside? I really want to make a labyrinth like in the Shinning movie, but have no idea how to construct it.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

chocolatemice said:


> Is that a broom mounted to a roomba?? I _love_ it.


It came that way, but that is basically what it is. They have them currently at Cracker Barrel. https://shop.crackerbarrel.com/home-furniture/home-decor/accents/enchanted-broom-with-eyeball/628659


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

amberjack said:


> Cant wait to see your ideas! We are doing this same thing on the same day, #greatminds
> 
> Your props to start are fantastic!
> 
> Are you planning on doing anything outside? I really want to make a labyrinth like in the Shinning movie, but have no idea how to construct it.


 Oh yes, I have a growing cemetery and a spider section. I have photos, maybe in my albums.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Here are some other items.























































The frames are going to have creepy photos in them. The pillars will be in the haunted solarium with plants or something on them, and then they will be re-purposed to the graveyard with angel figurines on them. The bust may be placed on one with ivy wrapped on her.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Here are some of my outdoor decorations.


----------



## amberjack (Aug 16, 2018)

im the goddess said:


> Here are some other items.
> View attachment 557437
> View attachment 557439
> View attachment 557441
> ...


I love those pillars! Where did you find them?


----------



## anonymousbrunette (Jun 16, 2015)

Nice finds! Haunted hotel will be our theme this year as well with a mix of Psycho meets The Shining.


----------

